# Life story ideas or resources



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi All,

Just looking for some ideas or resources you know of for life story work. Ideally I was hoping to find somewhere I could buy a personalised story book for toddler/pre schooler. I've been able to put significant photos together and made up a photo book that we look at when LO seems interested.

I also read the Teazles story book from time to time but it's not one of little mans faves. We mention adoption and how lucky we were to find little man etc.

As a side question, does anyone have good tips for how they've shared life story with toddlers (especially if they are behind in speech so can't ask Qs). 

I suppose I'm just trying to ensure we are doing enough and not too much to overload. SW wasn't great at advice as was just general "drop it in but you don't need to do much for a long while yet". 
Thanks for any reading x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Gertie

Has your LO's SW given you the life story book yet? I thought the idea was that SS prepared it for you. I know my LOs SW is preparing hers, and I've also seen my nieces.

The general gist in neglect cases from what I've seen is to show pictures of what a child needs ... so this is basic stuff like a picture of milk etc. This opens the pathway to communication and to basically get to the point where the children understand the concept of having needs and the BPs being unable to meet these needs and then what comes after that I.e. other adults having to step in.

My LO is only 15 months so I don't think we'll be broaching it for 2-3 years (SW said broach it when they start asking questions themselves for my niece who is now nearly at that stage aged 4) but for us I've already started thinking of ways to explain it. One concept I've thought about using is showing her the care that goes into looking after our dogs (whom she adores) and getting her thinking about how they would be if their needs weren't met and what happens when animals aren't looked after. It might be something that works but until she's older I can't really say....but it's just about making it personal and at a level she'll comprehend.

I've bought both my LOs a sort of baby book which is called 'My Adoption Journey' and available from amazon. It's very good and goes from the start I.e. when you entered their lives. It's got lots of places for photos and pages to complete telling their story. It has a family tree where you write your family names on leave stickers and stick them on and another page which says 'here are some of the people who love you' and you can write about grandparents etc. At the end there is 'what we know about your history' section. It has month by month sections for photos, which I'm doing on a 'since she came home' basis.

The link is http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Family-Journey-Adoptive-Families/dp/0811857379/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383750078&sr=8-1&keywords=My+adoption+journey

Anyway I hope this helps a little bit!

X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Mummy Elf. Glad someone else has been given the advice re ages. I think I'm just over thinking a lot just now and started worrying we weren't doing enough but you've reassured me.
Think I need to get more sleep as sleep deprivation really making my brain run away with its thoughts!!
X


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

We went to a life story session organised by our local adoption UK group and the life story book that recommended was 'Life Story Books for Adopted Children' by Joy Rees. It's easily available through Amazon to buy or the AUK lending library has a copy to borrow. They also told us about a great website set up by an adopter and social worker www.lifestoryworks.org which contains advice and resources. 

Hope these help 😄


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent thanks SG - I'm waiting for that in my local group.
X


----------

